# New Forestry & Milling Topic



## Nathan (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey Guys,

I've had a lot of requests from people for a forestry and milling topic on WoodworkingTalk.com and I wanted to fill the void. I hope you guys enjoy! :thumbsup:

Thanks,
Nathan


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

:thumbsup: Yay


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Nathan, thanks a bunch! I was just going to post a forestry related photo in the General Woodworking section, and was just sanning the board for spam and such. I had to kind of do a double-take, when I saw the words "forestry" and "milling". :laughing: 

Thanks again, we appreciate it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Works for me :thumbsup:


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Me too!

Gerry


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Looks good to me! Looking forward to Darren's posts regarding urban logging...


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

yeah Mon!!!! Works for me too....preciate it! Danke,Fahdesto,Thankyou!


----------

